# First horse show of the year...



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

And i didnt even make it past the third bucket in the first race (i game) My horse was lame so i was riding a friend of mines horse, i have only riden a few times. max just didnt want to turn in keg race, he finally did when i really asked him. But it thre all my weight onto my left ankle that being the one i have had so many problems over the last few years. Anywho i rolled it in the stirrup, i heard it pop man that hurt. But i just couldnt keep my balence at a run, i ened up on the ground. First horse show of the year as well as my first fall of the year.
I got the results in, and they dont look so good...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun - you need to get that checked out - you got something going on with your ankle!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch....you do need to get it xrayed...can you put any weight on it ?
I hope you get better soon....that looks so painful.....  :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yea i can put weight on it. I limp, it hurts a bit but ill live. I do this about once every one to two years. Its a bad sprain. Nothing is broken.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch anyway... :shocked: ..do you have any crutches? I would elevate it ..and keep off of it for a while.... get well soon...:hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, ouch, man oh man my ankle is seriously all tingly just looking at that!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks awful! I sure hope you get feeling better soon... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ouch! oh Beth so sorry


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy and as pain free recovery as possible. _Ouch_ is right-take it easy!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Ouch, that looks painful Beth, take care!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry about that. I bet it hurt like crazy. Yep keep it iced and elevated. If you do this a lot then it looks like you need to have some PT to get that strengthened. :hug: 

Hey look at it this way. At least it can only get better from here at the shows. :ROFL:


----------

